
New Mineral Converts Movement, Sunlight and Heat into Electricity at the Same Time - phr4ts
http://sciencenewsjournal.com/newly-discoverd-mineral-can-convert-movement-sunlight-heat-electricity-time/
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://publishing.aip.org/publishing/journal-
highlights/mat...](https://publishing.aip.org/publishing/journal-
highlights/material-can-turn-sunlight-heat-and-movement-electricity-all-once)

